# I'm a new salon owner!



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

After three months of haggling, cajoling, disappointment, tears, and now finally a resolution, the hair salon I've been eyeing for the last six months will finally be mine. I was approved for the commercial lease today.

The owners had accepted an offer from a chain haircut company but the deal fell thru...and I was able to snap it up for $2,000 less than my original offer.

I am happy. Very happy today. Soaping like a maniac....and dancing on the ceiling!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Yahoo and Congratulations. You must be on cloud nine. You did it.    

Kitn


----------



## Deda (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah!  I knew it would happen!  So???  When will the Grande Opening be?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

*salon*

LOTS of work to be done inside.....painting, new chairs, bowls.....etc.

Right now it looks like it is right out of the 1950s.

(I get to decorate..and I LOVE that!)

Once that's done..there will be an in-salon "under new management" soiree!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 20, 2009)

OH {{{Soapmommie}}}  I am so happy for you!  I can feel your excitement from here - hmm maybe that's my excitement for you!  Either way I am so very, very happy for you!  Keep us posted with pictuers of the reno and remodelling!

Big {{{HUGS}}}

Lindy


----------



## jbarad (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats !!! I bet you're walking on the clouds


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

*salon*



			
				jbarad said:
			
		

> Congrats !!! I bet you're walking on the clouds



You have no idea!


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 20, 2009)

Hip, Hip Hooray!


----------



## topcat (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations and felicitations Soapmommie!!!  Oh, how wonderful for you!  I knew you would find something, just not the _same_ thing :wink: 

Yes, please keep us posted on the renovations - you know we love pics!

Tanya


----------



## kwahlne (Apr 20, 2009)

How exciting!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 20, 2009)

> Right now it looks like it is right out of the 1950s.


That could really be a fun theme!


----------



## MsBien (Apr 21, 2009)

Fabulous, everything happens for a reason...

Good luck in your new venture!

Stacie


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations, is this your first business location?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

*salon*



			
				phillysoaps said:
			
		

> Congratulations, is this your first business location?



Yep!


----------



## Jody (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations.  I am so happy for you.  I know you really wanted it and now you even got it cheaper.  What a bonus.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Apr 22, 2009)

Sweeeet!


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 22, 2009)

Congratulations we are super excited for you!!


----------



## mamaT (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats, good things come to those who wait.


----------



## heartsong (Apr 22, 2009)

*x*

    

whahooo!!!  i'm soooo happy for you!  AND $2K cheaper! what a deal!

congrats!  you deserve some good things happenening in your life!

monet


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 22, 2009)

The best of luck to you!


----------



## Sibi (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, congratulations!!  How exciting and fun!  Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## starduster (Apr 23, 2009)

*Best news*

Woo hoooo. That is splendiferous.just goes to show ,you never can tell.....
You are one cool kid.
That is just the beginning.I am sure that there is a wild and wonderfull ride ahead for you with this dream of yours.
Some hard work, but you could always deligate that .LOL.
Seriously good luck has just begun.
Don't look down.


----------

